# Working Boxers vs GSD?



## Momo (Feb 4, 2016)

Anybody have own both or have experience with working Boxers and WGSL/WGWL GSDs?

Von Bachbett Boxers appear to be active in breeding and in IPO - how do working boxers compare to GSDs in the ring? Training time longer/harder (are they less biddable, lower drives) etc?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You would probably get better answers from Louise Jollyman's IPO page. In my experience of owning Boxers (non working) and GSDs. There is no comparison. I don't think they are less biddable or less drivey, they just think differently.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPOTraining/


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, they're fun to watch, but trying to figure out why they do some things seems tough. I think you'd definitely want to train one with other Boxer folks.


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

I had the privilege of seeing a German import SchI Boxer & then working her son after a friend bought him as a young dog. The dog was absolutely super in 2 phases but as expected not a good tracker at all. He was a mid-sized dog, & when decoying him was kind of a cross between a Doberman & an Am.Staff. He had great endurance, willing to please and seemed well balanced in his drives. Being a 2-phase dog he never went far in obtaining titles ( the owner didn't care anyway) but once we had him trained up he did real well in protection tournaments, demos, & training young decoys.


----------

